# Black Beards 1 / 14 / 2010 ?



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2010)

Who's in, say same time as last, 7 pm?


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 11, 2010)

Dang it, I'm working Thursday for 24 straight...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 11, 2010)

Me and Sherry'll be there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Me and Sherry'll be there.


 



Y'all bring your sunglasses so the glare off my head doesn't keep you from readin the menu..


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Y'all bring your sunglasses so the glare off my head doesn't keep you from readin the menu..



My 4 eyed self can't wear sunglasses, but fear not.....iffen I sit close enough, I got enough hair to cover us both!

Depending on how big your tater is, of course!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 11, 2010)

Let me see what we can work out. Sounds good.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jan 11, 2010)

I wanna go!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> I wanna go!!!!


 
If you leave tomorrow you could be there by 7 on Thursday !!


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jan 11, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> If you leave tomorrow you could be there by 7 on Thursday !!



Yea! I wish I could! Oh and you lost a point not being at Chehaw!! Wasnt like I was really gonna cut ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Yea! I wish I could! Oh and you lost a point not being at Chehaw!! Wasnt like I was really gonna cut ya!


 

GIVE IT BAAAAACK !!!!! 
I had a good excuse..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll have to decline, week nights aren't in the cards for me 
Will you EVER stay over on a weekend for any reason?!?!


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 11, 2010)

Did you move??   Wish it were closer.  Yall have a good one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 11, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> I wanna go!!!!





Quit all that fuss, and come on!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2010)

Kebo said:


> I'll have to decline, week nights aren't in the cards for me
> Will you EVER stay over on a weekend for any reason?!?!


 
Kebo, the two days of the weekend are the only time I get to see my boy. Nothin personal, but he takes rank.



bigox911 said:


> Did you move??  Wish it were closer. Yall have a good one.


 
Sometimes I feel like it.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 12, 2010)

Mongo like Black Beards.........


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 12, 2010)

See ya'll there.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so lookin forward to this, I know just what not to order this time, so I don't have to have that embarrassing doggy box conversation with the waitress again..


----------



## Murphy (Jan 12, 2010)

Y'all killing me with these weeknights


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Kebo, the two days of the weekend are the only time I get to see my boy. Nothin personal, but he takes rank.
> Sometimes I feel like it.


I unnerstan shuggums, but I thought you said he'd be gone this weekend   



Murphy said:


> Y'all killing me with these weeknights



TELL me about it!!   HEY, how'd I miss you at Chehaw?!?!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 13, 2010)

Kebo said:


> TELL me about it!!  HEY, how'd I miss you at Chehaw?!?!


 
He was with me....


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm interested, but need to check with the Spousal-unit to see if I'm allowed....err....I mean...um...see if we have any other plans


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 13, 2010)

Just talked to the Boss, and she said we're all in.  So it'll be three more for dinner!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2010)

Kebo said:


> I unnerstan shuggums, but I thought you said he'd be gone this weekend


 
It's something about two indoor dogs and nobody at home all weekend. If I don't go there then the price for staying down here will be steep steep steep.



Tomcat1066 said:


> Just talked to the Boss, and she said we're all in. So it'll be three more for dinner!


 
Awesome..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll be there for sure, not sure about the boat anchor.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll be there for sure, not sure about the boat anchor.



Cool!
Just talked to the eldest and he's coming, too!
That makes 3 for my side!

First get-together for us.....how do we handle table arrangements if we're there first?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Cool!
> Just talked to the eldest and he's coming, too!
> That makes 3 for my side!
> 
> First get-together for us.....how do we handle table arrangements if we're there first?


 
We all meet on the front porch and gab awhile until all of the folks get there.


----------



## Murphy (Jan 13, 2010)

Kebo said:


> TELL me about it!!   HEY, how'd I miss you at Chehaw?!?!



Like Wanda said if Im at one of these get togethers ya gotta find her   and I'll be somewhere nearby


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 14, 2010)

The War and Finance Department says we`re goin`. See ya`ll on the porch.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 14, 2010)

The Boss here ain't feelin' to good, so her and the youngun will be staying to da house.  I, on the other hand, WILL be there still unless I'm hit by a meteor or something.

Of course, the way today has gone...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 14, 2010)

You guys have fun down there!


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The War and Finance Department says we`re goin`. See ya`ll on the porch.



 

Yall have a good `un.  Sparky called and said if anyone can find the Albany homefinder to bring it along if ya can....he's lookin


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'll try and remember to snag one for him on the way!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Yall have a good `un. Sparky called and said if anyone can find the Albany homefinder to bring it along if ya can....he's lookin


 
I love it down here, just not sure what I would do for a living...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 14, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> I love it down here, just not sure what I would do for a living...






Either starve, or become a renegade, like the rest of us down here in Gods Country.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2010)

OK, I count 12 for supper. Is that what we have?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 14, 2010)

Sounds close, Hugh, call it 16, just to be safe.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 14, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> OK, I count 12 for supper. Is that what we have?



That all you got?
I bet we have at least 20. We even have folks driving from out of state just to dine with us (well maybe just to see Al33)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2010)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> That all you got?
> I bet we have at least 20. We even have folks driving from out of state just to dine with us (well maybe just to see Al33)


 

We are going for good food, not a drunk fest..


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 14, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> I love it down here, just not sure what I would do for a living...



You could drop a few pounds go back to being a male dancer. Bachlorette parties, old folks homes, ect


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2010)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> You could drop a few pounds go back to being a male dancer. Bachlorette parties, old folks homes, ect


 
Naw, those days are over.  Although, the new chrome dome has been garnering favorable attention..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2010)

Had another great turnout of hungry folks for Blackbeards......and I got to sit next to Wanda. Oh, and an inside tip for the unsuspecting, if GaBelle smiles at you and bats those big ol' eyes at you, don't turn your back. She's a knife totin woman on a mission...

We had (and someone help me with all of the names please)

Nicodemus (whatever you do don't try to steal one of his fried oysters)
The Red Head (Looks like Sarah Palin with Wanda's glasses on)
GaBelle (aka serial killer)
Clem (aka skeered, and for good reason)
SouthWoodsHunter (the innocent one)
KyBowHunter (the man that likes to give big tips)
RHBama (Oyster King)
Tomcat (sorry Tom I forget the numbers after your name)
Chuck (again I forget those numbers Chuck. oh and don't let him try to repair your dryer)
Chucks wife, son, daughter n law and precious grandaughter
Sparky (aka Spooter according to GaBelle)

PS: Ol' Red, thanks for the text, it came across just as they brought our food out. Me and about 4 other of the guys instantly lost our appetites. And thanks Tim for keeping us guys laughing evertime your phone went off with it's turkey call ringtone..


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks like a good time for sure man


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks like a good time with a fine group of folks!
I wish I could have been two places at the same time.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 15, 2010)

It definitely was a good time...except for being one of the guys to lose his appetite


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah not everyone can look at raw oysters...& keep a hold of their tea glass...


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey now!  I blame gravity for the tea glass


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> He was with me....


 now why does that not surprise me?!?! 



Sparky1 said:


> It's something about two indoor dogs and nobody at home all weekend. If I don't go there then the price for staying down here will be steep steep steep.
> Awesome..


Gotcha 



Murphy said:


> Like Wanda said if Im at one of these get togethers ya gotta find her   and I'll be somewhere nearby



Duly Noted.................


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2010)

We had a great time! Good to see everybody again too. And as usual, I ate too much...


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 15, 2010)

Kebo said:


> now why does that not surprise me?!?!
> 
> Duly Noted.................


 
Girl you do know I am old enough to be his mama.... 
Chris is a good guy, his daughter is a cute girl.. she loves her daddy that's for sure... 
he takes her coon hunting... starting her out right... 

Supper was good last night, we'll have to do a weekend Blackbeard's gathering so you can come...


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 15, 2010)

I might can make a weekend one myself!!!!
Looks like that's getting to be our tables!!!!!!
Everyone is smiling and happy to be there....did it rain a monsoon last night??? It did the last 2 times for us.
So you didn't hunt after all Wander?????


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 15, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Everyone is smiling and happy to be there....did it rain a monsoon last night??? It did the last 2 times for us.
> So you didn't hunt after all Wander?????


 
No actually the weather was great.... not a rain drop in sight.. lots of tea drops...  
from Tomcat spillin his glass of tea... told him he was gettin a sippy cup next time....

No had so much goin on yesterday, with my cousin passin away, my phone kept ringing., decided to wait til today, 
gonna get in the stand about 2ish & sit & ponder a while... 
have had several seasons where I have taken deer on the last day in the last few minutes.. 
so maybe today will be one of those days...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 15, 2010)

We had a good time as well. Good to finally meet those I had'nt, and good to see the ones I have, again!

I want that turkey call text please!!

I DO NOT want the one from Ol Red!

Somebody pm for my cell number!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2010)

Had a good time with some good folks last night!!!! Good to meet ya chuck and clan. Southwoods, next time you might want to wear waders in case Sweet tea creek starts flowing again!!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 15, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Had a good time with some good folks last night!!!! Good to meet ya chuck and clan. Southwoods, next time you might want to wear waders in case Sweet tea creek starts flowing again!!!


 
 I don't know who was more surprised.. me or him or rhbama 
Tea ran under my plate & off the table down to my boots... 
yep, waders for me next time thats for sure..
was good to see everyone again... as always a good time with some great folks...

Think I'll just bring tomcat a present next time.... J/k with ya... 
it could have been me & you would have gotten the bath...


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 15, 2010)

I didn't drop the tea glass, it jumped


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 15, 2010)

Tomcat1066 said:


> I didn't drop the tea glass, it jumped



Uh huh......Nice try....Wanda Wetter!
Ya'll will never know how careful I was when I picked up my glass after that little incident!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2010)

Tomcat1066 said:


> I didn't drop the tea glass, it jumped


 
It was the ghost of Ol' Red's fault. I showed TC that text while he had the glass raised.................I should have known it would have catastrophic effects.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> It was the ghost of Ol' Red's fault. I showed TC that text while he had the glass raised.................I should have known it would have catastrophic effects.



Yes....you should have! We're lucky tea was the only thing that landed on the table!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Yes....you should have! We're lucky tea was the only thing that landed on the table!


 
In recounting the event, I do believe it was a good while after I showed him that text that he dropped the glass. Must have been PTTD......(Post Traumatic Text Disorder)


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 15, 2010)

good thing I didn't see it then... 

yeah, I held my glass a lot tighter after that too.....

you home already sparky???
I hunted til dark, didn't see a thing, but the weather sure was great.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> good thing I didn't see it then...
> 
> yeah, I held my glass a lot tighter after that too.....
> 
> ...


 
It was a good afternoon to be in the woods and with nature, for sure.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 15, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> It was a good afternoon to be in the woods and with nature, for sure.


 
sure was, I took off work at 2 came home had some leftovers from blackbeard's .. change clothes & hit the woods.. didn't see a thing, but was a nice day anyhow.

gone to fix my son some supper.. ya'll have a good one.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jan 15, 2010)

Wish I coulda made it!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Wish I coulda made it!!!


 

Shush it cry baby,,

Maybe I can work out a friday stay one of these weeks and we'll have a sho'nuff throwdown in the country..


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 16, 2010)

The more I think about it, I have to agree it was PTTD like Chuck said.  It WAS pretty traumatic after all! 

And I need that turkey call text too.  I have some folks at work who definitely need to see it.  Plus, turkey season _is_ coming up soon, so I need to practice


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 16, 2010)

Tomcat1066 said:


> The more I think about it, I have to agree it was PTTD like Chuck said. It WAS pretty traumatic after all!
> 
> And I need that turkey call text too. I have some folks at work who definitely need to see it. Plus, turkey season _is_ coming up soon, so I need to practice


 
 you might better check out some primos at wal-mart.. alot more practical in the woods...easier to carry...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> you might better check out some primos at wal-mart.. alot more practical in the woods...easier to carry...



How long you think the reeds in that call would last??? They looked a little flimsy to me.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 16, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> How long you think the reeds in that call would last??? They looked a little flimsy to me.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 17, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> you might better check out some primos at wal-mart.. alot more practical in the woods...easier to carry...



Yeah, but Primos doesn't make a call that looks like NEAR as much fun.  Besides, remember when I told you I'd love to get my wife hunting?  That just might be the way


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 17, 2010)

Tomcat1066 said:


> Yeah, but Primos doesn't make a call that looks like NEAR as much fun. Besides, remember when I told you I'd love to get my wife hunting? That just might be the way


 
Yep.. that might just work....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2010)

There are just so many directions this can go.............and they are all WRONG.........


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 17, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> There are just so many directions this can go.............and they are all WRONG.........


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 17, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> There are just so many directions this can go.............and they are all WRONG.........


 
well... U started it....


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 18, 2010)

The lady's got a point


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> well... U started it....


 


Tomcat1066 said:


> The lady's got a point


 

Nuh uhhhh, Ol' Red started it, we were just innocent bystanders....


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Nuh uhhhh, Ol' Red started it, we were just innocent bystanders....



Nuh uh!  You're the one who showed us the turkey call in the first place 

Besides, I'm not taking the blame on this one


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2010)

Tomcat1066 said:


> Nuh uh! You're the one who showed us the turkey call in the first place
> 
> Besides, I'm not taking the blame on this one


 
Nuh Uhhhhhh, The turkey call was on Wanda's phone..


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 18, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Nuh Uhhhhhh, The turkey call was on Wanda's phone..


 
only cos YOU don't know ya get better service with VERIZON....... and I had to get your buddy to send it to me...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> only cos YOU don't know ya get better service with VERIZON....... and I had to get your buddy to send it to me...


 
I see how you're gonna be....
Innocent huh?


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Nuh Uhhhhhh, The turkey call was on Wanda's phone..



Oh sure, blame Wanda.  I see how it is


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 19, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> I see how you're gonna be....
> Innocent huh?


 
 YEP......


----------

